# Cool delta big single stud mount fender light



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Good evening everyone, this is slightly different as I’m looking for a red and cream front loader fender light and if isn’t cool mods will delete I’m sure, but what the heck it’s worth a try! Bids and trades will end tomorrow at 12pm pst! Looking for highest bid or coolest red and cream front loader fender light!  post pictures of what you have or please place your bid! Untested, but super clean inside and no dents on outside! It’s a twist to turn on! Thanks for looking 























Thanks for looking


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Btw it’s 7” long and 3” thick!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Consider top loader also….


----------

